# AutoCAD fatal errors (2006&2008)



## Chartrane (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello. I am a student in Architecture in great need for fast and effcient help regarding AutoCAD problems. 

Both in 2006 and 2008 (stand alone installations), the installation worked ok, but when I tried starting the program (or opening a DWG file), I receive the following message:"FATAL ERROR: Unhandled Access Violantion Reading 0x0000 Exception at 4046d9h". (this message is for 2008 version)
For the 2006, the error was the same, only its code was different: 652e60h.

I had AutoCAD 2006 installed on this system (Intel core duo 2.3, 2Gb mb, Ati 2600 XT, service pack 2) previously. Now, that I have reinstalled windows (and everything else works normally), it gives me the cursed errors mentioned above. 

Please help me if u can.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i would advise you to contact your reseller. if these are pirate copies we cannot be of any assistance. it's a part of the forum rules.


----------



## Chartrane (Feb 12, 2008)

I have managed to fix the problem: earlier, I forgot to mention that I have 2 HDD on my system, one ATA and one SATA. My failed attempts of installing AutoCAD were on the SATA disk. Apparently, I don't have to drivers for SATA that would help the motherboard to recognize it as a viable installation place. Therefore, I have installed the Autocad on the ATA disk, without any problems. 

Hope this helps someone, be it a legal customer or a "student copy"-user like myself.  
Thanks for the polite reply, tho.


----------



## mvrrmvr (Aug 9, 2008)

Chartrane said:


> Hello. I am a student in Architecture in great need for fast and effcient help regarding AutoCAD problems.
> 
> Both in 2006 and 2008 (stand alone installations), the installation worked ok, but when I tried starting the program (or opening a DWG file), I receive the following message:"FATAL ERROR: Unhandled Access Violantion Reading 0x0000 Exception at 4046d9h". (this message is for 2008 version)
> For the 2006, the error was the same, only its code was different: 652e60h.
> ...



The drawing file may have errors
so you recover the drawing using of map query cad 2007


----------

